# Causes of Foxtailing



## Old in the Way (Jan 20, 2009)

My current harvest has been flushing for a few days now and on a couple phoenotypes of the same strain the buds foxtail and push new growth, white hairs and new little flower shoots out of the almost entirely mature buds.

Many get dense and hold their shape but a fair number of plants are displaying this trait. 

Is this normal?

Any input as to the cause of this would be appreciated.


----------



## panhead (Jan 20, 2009)

Im happy when this happens to me & i take advantage of it,i say let them grow out & take advantage of the added growth while you can.

Wish i could be of real help answering the main question but i really dont have a clue what causes this other than they are not ready to stop budding yet.


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Jan 20, 2009)

I figure its just from us making the plants do what we want (certain strains crossed that wouldn't have occured naturally) this basicly happens to humans (not foxtailing, but mutations) especially now that we are messing with nuclear, toxics are in everyday items, and food has so many hormones, and un-natural products feed to our food to make it bigger, quicker.

I agree with panhead (even though this hasent occured to me...yet), take advantage of the added growth more ganja growth is NEVER a bad thing.


----------



## gweetz69 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow great question. My plant is doing the same thing. I noticed it did after i flushed it at about 6 weeks of flowering.

In my situation i believe my buds had slowed and almost stop growing for a little bit, because of nute burn, or ph imbalance in the soil, so they started to mature and over half of the hairs were turning orange/brown. THen about 5 days after pure water drenching the soil, the plant started to burst out new white hairs everywhere. 

Thats my theory why it happend to me.

The thing i worry is could it be bad if the majority of the bud is Over RIPE, and is it bad to leave your buds on longer because of new growth? I dunno, so i cut off some that were majority was oarnge/bown and left some others so they can get bigger.


----------



## Old in the Way (Jan 20, 2009)

Great feed back guys...thanks. My gut told me it was probably due to much of what you guys mentioned particularly the forcing of a fixed light cycle, i.e. making them do what we want (in nature the days keep getting shorter and colder nights finalize alot of flower maturity cycling the plant into death or dormancy so it will reproduce later via seed, division, etc).

My gut also told me the same as you suggested and I am letting them go....today is day 63 but another week can't hurt.....they are definately adding mass 

Thanks again for the replies.

-OitW


----------



## fat sam (Jan 21, 2009)

i just had some northern lights do that, i cloned off 2 phenos and a few of each plants clones did this right before harvest, i just chopped the thing as if this was not going on as you will notice that your new growth is more stretching than it is really more calaxs, i mean yes there are a few new ones but if you let it go to much longer it will start stretching sort of like a single calax tower ........at least thats what i observed in my grow, it was bug hard nugs with a few towers growing off the tops, i think that in most cases where heat stress is not anissue is that the plant is dying and it knows it so its trying for one last gasp to get polinated....thats my theory atleast


----------



## Greenthumbs422 (Apr 5, 2010)

I friends, just joined the site. Having major foxtailing going on, I think its from using Atami Bloombastic, or from cooler temps. My temps were too high, so I took care of that. So it could be that or the Bloombastic, I think its the Bloombastic. The so looed like mutant plants and still unsure on how I feel about it. Don't know what week I am in because I am Sea of Green, i.e. perpetual grow so I 'm ading new girls periodically. But I got these close to mature heads with these new sporuts coming out of the top, now I do have some sativas that the tops havn't filled out. We'll see the end result in a few weeks, prob more closer to 4 weeks


----------



## jonnyquest (Apr 5, 2010)

to much nitrogen or light leaks id bet,also new growth can trap moisture and cause mold keep a close eye on your plants


----------



## tfishing (Apr 5, 2010)

HEAT! atleast that has been the cause for me... Is it happening on only the tallest of ze cola's ? If so its probably heat. Spring has been throwing my room for a loop!


----------



## unity (Apr 5, 2010)

Heat is my vote as well. Not a big deal though, I have some BJ doing it on the top colas. Definitely adds some weight ))
BTW, we need to differentiate between foxtailing and dreading. The former sucks as it is just a stretchy ass calyx as the mate above states. 
Unity


----------



## Lil Czr (Apr 5, 2010)

I do believe that fox-tailing is a recessive gene.


----------



## Dr. Awkward (Apr 5, 2010)

Is this a pic of foxtailing?


----------



## Otacon (Apr 6, 2010)

My girl started foxtailing about 2 days after I flushed. Interesting, a good portion of people seem to notice foxtailing a couple of days after flushing... Still, how could that be related?


----------



## hamanu23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Otacon said:


> My girl started foxtailing about 2 days after I flushed. Interesting, a good portion of people seem to notice foxtailing a couple of days after flushing... Still, how could that be related?


I believe this is caused when your plant is locked out or partially locked out due to improper ph and when you flush the plant and bring it back to levels where it can uptake nutrients again it takes off.


----------



## Hank's Hooter (Apr 6, 2010)

hamanu23 said:


> I believe this is caused when your plant is locked out or partially locked out due to improper ph and when you flush the plant and bring it back to levels where it can uptake nutrients again it takes off.


 
I agree. your washing salts out and easing nutrient lockout. 

Also plants seems to love the chance to get knocked up one last time before they are chopped.


----------



## greenpeace31 (Apr 6, 2010)

nute lock being taken care of!! i found its easier to get lock out with smaller pots. i just had it happen to me.


----------



## Greenthumbs422 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm quite sure as i look back that it was due to heat and with flushing, I got some crazy foxtailing going on currently...Crazy!!!


----------



## voodoofx (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm in week 10 using half nutes and it's been hot. I'm glad to read here that it is not something bad. It' hard to get a good photo but.....


Greenthumbs422 said:


> I'm quite sure as i look back that it was due to heat and with flushing, I got some crazy foxtailing going on currently...Crazy!!!


----------



## buggin69 (Apr 9, 2010)

i agree with lockout

had a mother (very old) that i was fighting to keep green before i turned her
i've been organic so it'e been a daily battle and i know she's not 100% (also has 50 + heads to try to keep healthy) and she is definitely foxtailing a little bit after some fresh water... i don't mind... if she gave up right now i'd still be happy


----------



## stelthy (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a Strawberry Thai lady, she's one of my very 1st soil grows (I mainly do DWC grows!) But has started "Fox-tailing" I'am guessing its either down to high Humidity or where I have been feeding with an un-balanced PH. I hope it still smokes fine? - STELTHY


----------



## Fonz3rd (Apr 6, 2011)

* 




*

* Hi all , new to site wanted to check out info and so far this has been the most helpful. Here is what i need some help with my plants are 54 days in flowering cycle under 1000w HPS, not sure on the strain was told ATF but not for sure. Are they ready for harvest? Also i've never seen this on any flowers before there are leaves like regrowing out of the flowers(FoxTail)?, did this go to long? Here are some pics to help visualize, 1st ones are with the light off,(Bottom pics). 2nd pics same plants light off , but if you look at the 3rd pic top of the flower there are leaves growing out of it, can anyone explain? Also ive been watching trics and from what i can tell there between milky and few amber. Here are a few pic of the trics done with ECOPLUS 60-100 light micro as best as can be done with cam and scope.








*​


----------



## deprave (Apr 7, 2011)

It seems to be associated with conditions of high salts in the soil or when the strain has just had to much of a nute like nitrogen, can't say I have ever had it happen on what I would call a good grow its always when things are going wrong and the plants just aren't happy and only some strains can do it - for that reason and perhaps others I also associate fox-tailing with lower potency then normal - one thing is certain for me is that it likely a genetic trait because its only certain phenotypes that will do it.


----------



## medicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been told by a 30+ year cash-cropper that this was the second and final burst of flowering. After these later "Foxtail buds on buds thing) buds stamen are about 50% changed to what ever color your plant changes to you start looking at the triches. Again 50% amber... harvest.

This is not my actual ritual but close. Just thought I would throw some advice from a dude that's been doin this a long time and has made MAD CASH! That don't make him 100% right but I would rather be well off than right 100% of the time.


----------



## medicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

fonz... looks like that plant is re-vegging to me! Light leaks.... equipment LED's?


----------



## fabfun (Aug 12, 2011)

had it appen to me and the new growth wont finish i cut them off but they come back only answer i got here at riu was maybe gibberic acid 
what nutes u using


----------



## medicolas (Aug 12, 2011)

fabfun said:


> had it appen to me and the new growth wont finish i cut them off but they come back only answer i got here at riu was maybe gibberic acid
> what nutes u using


Did you mean Gibberellic acid...? The only thing I have ever heard that used for is to create feminized seeds?
*
*


----------



## fabfun (Aug 12, 2011)

medicolas said:


> Did you mean Gibberellic acid...? The only thing I have ever heard that used for is to create feminized seeds?


some guy said it is miracle grow but i didnt see it in the msds of ingredints but found out they r know to not say what all is in there


----------



## phillk6751 (Aug 12, 2011)

unity said:


> Heat is my vote as well. Not a big deal though, I have some BJ doing it on the top colas. Definitely adds some weight ))
> BTW, we need to differentiate between foxtailing and dreading. The former sucks as it is just a stretchy ass calyx as the mate above states.
> Unity


You are forgetting a third phenomenon/growth called crowning...where new buds grow smack dab out of the middle of old calyxes. That's the coolest one.


----------



## medicolas (Aug 16, 2011)

I do believe I was mistaken... I am sure he was talking about crowning, not foxtailing! That makes sense now. +rep for the info!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 17, 2011)

I did read somewhere on here it's a sign the buds are getting too ripe. Don't know how true that is.


----------



## phillk6751 (Aug 17, 2011)

medicolas said:


> I do believe I was mistaken... I am sure he was talking about crowning, not foxtailing! That makes sense now. +rep for the info!


Well one also is when the tops grow extremely skinny and tall with the width of like 1 or 2 buds


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Sep 18, 2011)

hamanu23 said:


> I believe this is caused when your plant is locked out or partially locked out due to improper ph and when you flush the plant and bring it back to levels where it can uptake nutrients again it takes off.


This is what I think. Exact scenario happened to me


----------



## superjet (Nov 27, 2011)

has anybody seen this (fox tailing) in a pure indica strain? i seem to only see it in sativas or sativa dominant strains. for me salt lock out isn't the reason. i just finished up with some barneys LSD from seed. these seeds kicked out some indica dominant and some sativa dominant plants with only the sativa dominant plants wanting to fox tail and the buds were freaking rock hard on all plants. it seemed to get more pronounced when i started flushing, but granted these plants were never fed more than 700-900ppm (30% runoff) with some water here and there to keep the runoff ppms (coco) from ever going past a 1000ppm. i harvested @ 5% clear 90% white 5% amber trichomes so i my case i doubt it's from being over ripe. are there any botinist types around here that would know for sure? just curious as i see it in a lot of hybrids i grow from seed.


----------



## Total Head (Nov 28, 2011)

one of the first things i notice on threads like these is that a lot of people actually like when this happens. they say the calyxes "stack".
when foxtailing happens to me it is usually nothing more than a stretching of the bud, actually resulting in less density and more sticks. i really hate it actually.

i tend to see it in strains that are particularly on the sativa side and have "waves" of pistils, meaning that the plant seems done but it's shooting out new pistils everywhere. i have decided that in this case it is a mistake to let the plant continue to ripen because it just causes stretching of the "bud tips", and sometimes the bud can get overdone.

i also notice it when the plants have been subjected to a fair amount of moisture and heat stress during the flower cycle. i almost never notice it on strains that are naturally dense.

a comment above linked it to recovery, meaning that the plant was stressed, it recovered, and the foxtails are a reflection of whatever processes took place. i never noticed this exact link myself but stress does all sorts of wacky stuff to plants.


----------



## Killer Sativa (Nov 29, 2011)

Total Head said:


> one of the first things i notice on threads like these is that a lot of people actually like when this happens. they say the calyxes "stack".
> when foxtailing happens to me it is usually nothing more than a stretching of the bud, actually resulting in less density and more sticks. i really hate it actually.
> 
> i tend to see it in strains that are particularly on the sativa side and have "waves" of pistils, meaning that the plant seems done but it's shooting out new pistils everywhere. i have decided that in this case it is a mistake to let the plant continue to ripen because it just causes stretching of the "bud tips", and sometimes the bud can get overdone.
> ...



Sounds completely logical.


----------



## kbz (Nov 29, 2011)

Think its a sativa thing because I have a sativa dominant strain in the same flower room with a pure indica for two generations and my kush comes out grade a dense thick sticky stinky nugz, and my sativa has foxtails all over the fucking place. I use the same nutes also obviously so I dont think its a temp or nute or flush problem. They come around week 6 or 7 and take longer to finish than the original bud. I run that strain for 14 weeks to let the foxtails ripen up. Im convinced its certain sativa or sativa hybrid genetics that cause it. I personally don't like the shit and im done with this strain after I chop this one down.


----------



## justadude420 (Dec 2, 2011)

is this crowning/foxtail? started flushing and is cold outside.....not really sure wut to do thinkin of choppin.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 2, 2011)

Foxtailing is a genetic trait of a lot of strains, has nothing to do with light leaks, heat or anything. Higher levels of Co2 will make them longer though.

It is a good sign that your plant is just about done growing as it is just the very tip of each stem of flower stacking on calyxs as they are done "fattening" up. I think it's pretty much a last ditch attempt to push out a few new pistils for one last chance at pollination.

I'm sure some stress issues may cause some foxtailing issues, however, some strains are going to whether you want them to or not. Here's an example of totally genetic foxtails. This plant never seen an hour of stress of any kind. 

Had this been grown in a sealed environment with Co2 enrichment, it would have been even worse.


----------



## ganjaman1945 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have foxtailing as well aparent although i didnt know lol i repotted mine late and that triggered it dnt think its an indica/sativa thing though cus im growng pure of both and a hybrid and there all the same ripe buds underneath the canopy and unripe monter lookin colas lol


----------



## ganjaman1945 (Jan 25, 2012)

monster meaning fking huge


----------



## Afka (Jan 25, 2012)

Genetics.

Simply has to do with floral structure


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Sep 16, 2012)

a m8 has it going on too with his super cheese clones that are @ wk 8 +2 days, had admitted that its prob down to heat stress, up to 41C at one point AND/OR nute lock AND/OR repotting late, like 2nd week of 12/12 late?????? using AN nutes for first time too which may have contributed to lock out if indeed this was the/one of the reasons for it. agree that its not neccassarily a good thing if it affects quality and potency though, unless you are commercial grower and dont give a shit bout the quality of your buds. I would rather have 2 oz a plant of good smoke, than 3 or 4 of crap. A definitive answer to this subject i'm yet to find lol.


----------



## boohnatetan (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been told its the plants adapting to 12/12 and starting to regrow a little....an old timer told me to cut the light back by15 minutes in week six and 15more towards the end...I'm sure some strains just do it but i haven't had any problems since i started doing this..


----------



## snaggy (Nov 19, 2012)

I never experienced foxtailing,... until I ran a 2x600 Cooltube with approx. a 14" gap between bulbs,... and used AN's Overdrive for the first time. The plants that got extreme light will didn't want to ripen. These are not Foxtailing facts, just my experience. The quality of smoke sucked.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Feb 23, 2013)

I am noticing a bunch of foxtailing, basically overnight, after 3 waterings of straight water, 1 water with Molasses, and last week I took a probe and broke some holes in the compacted rootball and watered with Molasses and a little food.
My rootball has filled the 5 gal. pot already at less than 4 months from sprout, and I was only getting water down the outside of the pot and not much in the center.
I noticed it is only happening to my upper buds that are within 2" of a bulb.


----------



## nick88 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a cpl strains that




i grow that foxtail.. Contacted breeder and done some research, found that it's mostly




genetics and usually occurs in upper dominant growth.. It's a good thing though lol


----------



## bunko (Feb 28, 2013)

so is this bad or good? i got it also on my bubbaliciousim growing


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 28, 2013)

I love foxtails and dread locks .. When I see these traits I know the herb will be Dank .. Most of my personal genetics carry this trait and I am asked about it regularly ..


----------



## sierrawave420 (Mar 2, 2013)

is there any cure to this problem? not quite there yet, but want to be prepared..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't think it has been determined if it is a "Problem", but if you don't like seeing it, I guess you could always clip off the new growth..


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I don't think it has been determined if it is a "Problem", but if you don't like seeing it, I guess you could always clip off the new growth..


I've just been reading on this very same subject, what a fuckin trip. And from what I read, yes it's genetics in mostly sativa dom strains, they hold no THC value, they're for a natural insect repelent or some shit, and usually only on the tops of the main colas *(Hair like chrystolith trichomes contain no THC. They exude substances that repel pests and protect foilage from dieases)* it also goes on to say, at this point to give it 24 to 48 hours of dark then harvest, something about it being more resinous..I don't know, I'm a noob and just tryin to learn and understand it all, sounds good though..lol..it's all covered by "Marijuana Grow Basics" a condensed version of the grow bible by ole Jorge...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 2, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> I've just been reading on this very same subject, what a fuckin trip. And from what I read, yes it's genetics in mostly sativa dom strains, they hold no THC value, they're for a natural insect repelent or some shit, and usually only on the tops of the main colas *(Hair like chrystolith trichomes contain no THC. They exude substances that repel pests and protect foilage from dieases)* it also goes on to say, at this point to give it 24 to 48 hours of dark then harvest, something about it being more resinous..I don't know, I'm a noob and just tryin to learn and understand it all, sounds good though..lol..it's all covered by "Marijuana Grow Basics" a condensed version of the grow bible by ole Jorge...


REALLY?!?!?!?!
The book said to pull after 48 hrs???????
SHIT!!!!!
I been waiting and waiting on this slow leaf dragging bitch, and been looking at the foxtailing for 2 weeks almost, and STILL got about 30% clear trichs.
Fuck, now what?
Wonder if I should take that advice and pull, or wait 'till I get normal all cloudy, but no telling how much longer for that.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> REALLY?!?!?!?!
> The book said to pull after 48 hrs???????
> SHIT!!!!!
> I been waiting and waiting on this slow leaf dragging bitch, and been looking at the foxtailing for 2 weeks almost, and STILL got about 30% clear trichs.
> ...


That's a good question, it did say for accuracy in telling if it's ready, use a magnifier (30x) and go by amber colored trichomes when around 75% are amber it's ready, the more I read the more I'm confused..lol..not really just have to stop readin for awhile and let it soak in..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 2, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> That's a good question, it did say for accuracy in telling if it's ready, use a magnifier (30x) and go by amber colored trichomes when around 75% are amber it's ready, the more I read the more I'm confused..lol..not really just have to stop readin for awhile and let it soak in..


OK, that just clarified it.
Anybody who says 'wait until you have 75% amber' shouldn't have anything in print for people to read.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 2, 2013)

Come to think of it, that doesn't make sense anyway, since a couple people here have mentioned the f/ tailing started for them around week 6.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK, that just clarified it.
> Anybody who says 'wait until you have 75% amber' shouldn't have anything in print for people to read.





Bakatare666 said:


> Come to think of it, that doesn't make sense anyway, since a couple people here have mentioned the f/ tailing started for them around week 6.


LMFAO...Dude sorry got my percentages mixed up...that is totally my brain fart, yeah 50/50 white and dark amber or redish brown "pistils" here check it out, and excuse the script transfer..

White pistils turn brownish-red as
buds 
continue to ripen. In some
strains, 
peak potency is when half
of the pistils are white and the other
half have turned brown
. This test is
only a general guide to peak
potency.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 2, 2013)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> LMFAO...Dude sorry got my percentages mixed up...that is totally my brain fart, yeah 50/50 white and dark amber or redish brown "pistils" here check it out, and excuse the script transfer..
> 
> White pistils turn brownish-red as
> buds
> ...


Damn dude, I was wondering if you had paid for that book.
Bmeat could have a new career.


----------



## lerellion (Mar 3, 2013)

View attachment 2551389View attachment 2551390View attachment 2551388Heres a good shot of some foxtailing ... I grew out this strain a couple years ago,


----------



## Jogro (Mar 3, 2013)

My experience/opinion is this:

Foxtailing is mostly genetic and you see it in sativa-heavy strains. Heat does seem to bring it out more. Its probably related to the intrinsic "stretchiness" of these strains under flowering. I've never seen this in an indica strain. 

It usually appears towards the end of flowering. That's also when most people start doing their flushes, so maybe the two aren't directly related. 

Its a little vexing to deal with if you're not accustomed to it, because all of a sudden your maturing plants burst out with new flowering growth, and you start to wonder if you should let the new buds ripen too (adding weeks more flowering time). To make matters a little worse, you can also see this in sativa-type strains that never seem to turn amber and don't want to finish. 

I had this happen a bit near the end of my Mexican "schwagg" grow though I didn't take pictures of it. I don't think it really hurts the bud quality when this happens, though it may not look nice.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jogro said:


> My experience/opinion is this:
> 
> Foxtailing is mostly genetic and you see it in sativa-heavy strains. Heat does seem to bring it out more. Its probably related to the intrinsic "stretchiness" of these strains under flowering. I've never seen this in an indica strain.
> 
> ...


I noticed mine starting to do it at day 60 of 12/12, and I've still got more coming out with even the tops of some upper buds starting to extend the growth over 1/4".


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had some foxtailing on some of my genetics. I think its mostly genetic, but that stress and maturity seem like they could impact it. The foxtails on my plants usually get popped off when I trim and tossed in the hash/edibles pile. Not because they don't have potency, but because they don't look pretty in a bag. They only seem to form in late flowering, usually about 3 weeks before I harvest. I got them on the same genetics in soil, and I'm not in hydro, I've grown in different rooms with different temps, and different nutes, and still got them so I think its mostly in the genes. I do want to also add that there is no way these genetics are weaker because of it or I wouldn't have kept them for 4 years now.


----------



## Meast21 (Apr 27, 2013)

So is the foxtailes as potent as the other lower parts of the plant ???


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 27, 2013)

Mine sure seem to be. When I trimmed my buds I trimmed off most of the foxtailing and have been using it for joint and blunt weed, and it sure seems like its just as good, just didn't have any weight.


----------



## eleventysix (Apr 29, 2013)

Heat was the cause of mine I'm pretty damn sure but honestly the extra growth dont bother me at all... I had major foxtailing on my top cola of my think different ...


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 29, 2013)

Old in the Way said:


> My current harvest has been flushing for a few days now and on a couple phoenotypes of the same strain the buds foxtail and push new growth, white hairs and new little flower shoots out of the almost entirely mature buds.
> 
> Many get dense and hold their shape but a fair number of plants are displaying this trait.
> 
> ...


Some genetics just do this... I notice that the closer the lights are to the plant the more of this I get.
My haze plants do it quite a bit. The hazier they are, the more foxtail/late growth with fresh white pistils.


----------



## azryda420 (Apr 30, 2013)

eleventysix said:


> Heat was the cause of mine I'm pretty damn sure but honestly the extra growth dont bother me at all... I had major foxtailing on my top cola of my think different ...
> 
> View attachment 2637149View attachment 2637150


Those look pretty good. Thumbs up! I like foxtails. These ones are nice, that one on the right is super electric looking.


And I think foxtailing is genetic and sativas do it from all the nugs I've seen. I bet it has to do with how they go into flowering and didnt have a full veg cycle like it would near the equator. Could just be one lingering gene in the pool.


----------



## Kite High (Apr 30, 2013)

foxtailing is genetic and a lovely natural thing...a sativa trait


----------



## DICKIE877 (Oct 22, 2013)

Can anyone help me with this problem not sure what is happening never had this problem before been under 12/12 for 46 days ph is 5.9-6.2 ppm is 130 x10 run off is normally 150-160x10 there's no light leak temp is steady at 34 deg C is it regrowth,foxtailing,dreading or........doesn't seem even close to harvesting strains are both feminized one is grapefruit and the other is motivation grown in 60 parts per-lite 40 premium potting soil top feed recycled drip irrigation


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Oct 23, 2013)

those pictures are hilarious. thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Seal1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I had a huge outdoor plant that started fox tailing after we were hit with a small cyclone. The wind smashed the plant and I did my best to make sure it wasn't too warped and twisted but it was fairly stressed from it. About a week after the weather had cleared I noticed it started foxtailing a lot, and this is not good, instead of your head getting thicker and getting the calyxs to form together, you get really spindly stemmy nugs. If the stress happened later in flowering maybe it wouldn't have effected to thickness of buds I'm not sure. But I am fairly sure it is a genetic trait in certain strains, that is brought out by stress (cyclone, ph imbalance,flushing).


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jun 4, 2015)

I've experienced it with higher temps. Particularly if they're getting intense light. That prime beachfront real estate under the bulb and they get a bit too close. As far as buds being "airy" I haven't had that problem yet. I leave mine til they're fat and mature. 


RIKNSTEIN said:


> they hold no THC value


 I'd probably delete that and throw the hard drive in the trash. My foxtail buds happen to get me stoned as shit. 
They may look a little funny but who cares. It's all getting thrown in he grinder and smoked in the end anyways. 
If people get buttmad and inspect a bud like some pawn stars appraiser then imo they have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Jul 14, 2015)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> I've experienced it with higher temps. Particularly if they're getting intense light. That prime beachfront real estate under the bulb and they get a bit too close. As far as buds being "airy" I haven't had that problem yet. I leave mine til they're fat and mature.
> I'd probably delete that and throw the hard drive in the trash. My foxtail buds happen to get me stoned as shit.
> They may look a little funny but who cares. It's all getting thrown in he grinder and smoked in the end anyways.
> If people get buttmad and inspect a bud like some pawn stars appraiser then imo they have too much time on their hands.


Is this the start of some foxtailing


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 15, 2015)

Kinda looks like the start of it. They'll get a spikey look to them. New pistil growth. Eventually if they keep foxtailing they'll look kinda like fingers when you pull them apart.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 15, 2015)

Serial_Stoner415 said:


> Is this the start of some foxtailing


God damn you got you some frosty buds.i hope you got some clones of her. Foxtailing isn't always from heat someone's is genetic. Yours look like they might foxtail looks like cheese. What strain is it. 
Some exodus cheese foxtailing


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Jul 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> God damn you got you some frosty buds.i hope you got some clones of her. Foxtailing isn't always from heat someone's is genetic. Yours look like they might foxtail looks like cheese. What strain is it.
> Some exodus cheese foxtailing
> View attachment 3459691


It's double dream day 41 today. The cut came from purple city genetics through Harborside in Oakland,ca. Can get more if I want


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 15, 2015)

Serial_Stoner415 said:


> It's double dream day 41 today. The cut came from purple city genetics through Harborside in Oakland,ca. Can get more if I want


Good shit looks like some nice herb. That's around when that cheese will foxtail. When its caused from heat they won't be tight like that they will be all lose and spindly like mentioned. Your buds look pretty tight from the pic though if your a beginner you couldn't tell it from the pics.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 15, 2015)

Serial_Stoner415 said:


> It's double dream day 41 today. The cut came from purple city genetics through Harborside in Oakland,ca. Can get more if I want


I was just checking out your journal on the dd you should give it an update. I would be happy to sub and watch the show


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Jul 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Good shit looks like some nice herb. That's around when that cheese will foxtail. When its caused from heat they won't be tight like that they will be all lose and spindly like mentioned. Your buds look pretty tight from the pic though if your a beginner you couldn't tell it from the pics.


Thanks for the compliments bro, yeah this is my first grow if my own. I've helped with orhers outdoor grows but to the extent of defoliation,watering, and manicuring. This grow has gone unbelievably smooth so far.


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Jul 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I was just checking out your journal on the dd you should give it an update. I would be happy to sub and watch the show


Can't seem to find my journal...any ideas of how to find it?


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Jul 15, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> I was just checking out your journal on the dd you should give it an update. I would be happy to sub and watch the show


Nevermind I found it and threw a quick update up


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 15, 2015)

sometimes they just grow that way 
















peace


----------



## RM3 (Jul 17, 2015)

Foxtailing is a genetic trait of Thai 

ever grown a pure Thai ? buds are nothing but foxtails

ever heard of Thai Sticks ? 

if you get foxtails your plant has Thai in it


----------



## Serial_Stoner415 (Jul 20, 2015)

Serial_Stoner415 said:


> Is this the start of some foxtailing


Looks like they decided not to foxtail on me.


----------

